# du Boscaille



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

Is the du Boscaille







kennel still breeding dogs I can not find any web site or any record of them


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

No, the breeder died in 1999.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks they produced some nice dogs


----------

